# Macchi MC-202



## Elmas (Nov 25, 2017)

Rearming and refuelling an MC-202, N.A.

From:

Macchi M.C. 202 " Folgore " - Marco Vergani

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Nov 25, 2017)

U.S. War Department WWII Recognition Guide for the Italian Macchi C.202 Folgore (“Thunderbolt”) fighter.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2017)

Good shots!


----------



## Elmas (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 27, 2017)

Cool


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Nov 27, 2017)

Interesting that the pamphlet says that the C.205 has a radial engine


----------



## turbo (Nov 28, 2017)

Hmm, someone didn't do their proof checking!


----------



## javlin (Dec 2, 2017)

My son said on one of these crates whether the 202/205 one of the wings was longer by 6" maybe? said it had to do with rotational stress brought about the engine?which was my first thought.My brother who passed a couple years back had BMW bike for awhile(he drove everything) the cylinders stuck straight out think it pushed to the right on launch?I like the Italian stuff alot and is becoming a focus for me of late along with the MTO.


----------



## Elmas (Dec 2, 2017)

Yes quite true, since Macchi MC 200 Saetta left wing was longer to counterbalance the propeller torque.
First batch of MC 200 had a very pointed leading edge, no washout and a constant profile that caused instability problems. It was soon modified and retained for both MC 202 and MC 205.

Leading edge shape on German fighter aircraft?
http://www.alieuomini.it/AJAX/catalogo/dettaglio2_catalogo/16/
http://www.alieuomini.it/AJAX/catalogo/dettaglio2_catalogo/16/






Macchi 202 wrecks, a mine of spare parts to cannibalize...






360a squadriglia, 51° Stormo.






51° Stormo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Mar 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 16, 2018)

Beauty. I thought I had too much pull down on my antenna but it looks just like the one in that photo minus the hardware


----------



## Elmas (Mar 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Mar 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Elmas (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 28, 2018)

Great shots Elmas


----------



## Elmas (May 30, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 30, 2018)

It really was a beautiful aircraft.


----------



## Elmas (May 30, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 15, 2018)

Good stuff!


----------



## johnbr (Jun 14, 2019)

Mister “MC”, the great Mario Castoldi walks away from one of his prettier aircraft, the C.202. The prototype (MM. 445) at the Campo di Lonate Pozzolo, 1940. Getting ready in the cockpit was Macchi’s chief test pilot Comm. Guido Carestiano.




The MM. 445 was in its later improved configuration: with the original short supercharger lateral intake changed to a longer rounded one. It looked less “tedesco” that way.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 20, 2019)

Good shot


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Elmas (Jul 21, 2019)

Source: the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 21, 2019)

Nice one


----------



## ArmouredSprue (May 7, 2020)

Excellent photos. I'm starting to build one of these now and it's very useful. 
Do you know what colors are recommended for the Italian Brown, Green and Grey underside? I usually prefer Gunze or Mr Hobby but I'm open for suggestions otherwise.
Cheers
Paulo


----------



## fubar57 (May 7, 2020)

You've probably already bookmarked this site Paulo....STORMO! The Online Magazine of the Regia Aeronautica and the Aeronautica Nazionale Repubblicana

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ArmouredSprue (May 7, 2020)

I have now!
Thanks mate!


----------

